# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Cmos ή CCD για καμερα ασφαλειας

## DJman

Καλησπερα.Ψαχνω να βρω μια καμερα CCTV εσωτερικου χωρου.Θελω να κανω μια δοκιμαστικη φθηνη αγορα απο ebay να δοκιμασω την ποιοτητα,

Ηθελα να ρωτησω λοιπον τι διαφορα εχουν οι φακοι ccd με cmos. Καπου διαβαζα οτι οι ccd ειναι οι καλυτεροι αλλα οι cmos ειναι το μελλον και οτι τους φτανουν σε τεχνολογια αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα απο φακους.

πχ αυτες οι 2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPY-Smoke-De...item2ec78bfe6d
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoke-Detect...item4ab5bc8a75

Ευχαριστω

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκε σε ΣΩΣΤΗ κατηγορία.

----------


## DJman

Καποιος???

----------


## plouf

το ccd/cmos δεν ειναι φακοι αλλα εισθητηρες

εχει να κανει με κατασκευή του. υποτιθεται οτι τα CCD ηταν καλητερα με καθαροτερη εικόνα, αυτο ίσχυε παλια, σημερα βλεπεις και cmos με τρομερη εικονα καλυτερη πολλών (η όλλων) των ccd

ως εκ τουτου μονο με δοκιμη θα δεις τι ειναι καλυτερο  :Wink:

----------


## DJman

Επισης αν μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος. Εχω αυτην εδω την καμερα
imgurl σε εξωτερικο χωρο και οταν υπαρχει πολυ φως εχω παρατηρησει οτι μου κανει πολλα νερα. Το μεσημερι που χτυπαει ο ηλιος την περιοχη που βλεπει η καμερα (οχι ο ηλιος πανω στην καμερα) κανει νερα συνεχωμενα επι μια ωρα.καθε μερα στις 3 με 4 το μεσημερι.Μετα κανει πιο λιγα. Δεν εχω καταλαβει απο τις οδηγιες ειναι ccd η cmos?? To βραδυ καθολου.

Το περιεργο με το βραδυ ειναι οτι ενω αναβουν τα IR της επειδη εκεινη η περιοχη που βλεπει εχει ενα μικρο φως -χελωνα κηπου- δεν γυριζει σε night-shot mode αλλα παραμενει εγχρωμη..

----------


## stinger

τα νερα οφειλονται σε πολλους λογους...απο ενα τροφοδοτικο που δεν ειναι σωστο μεχρι προβλημα γειωσης η ακομα και υγρασια στα βυσματα καλωδιων...
θα σου προτεινα αρχικα να της αλλαξεις το τροφοδοτικο...αν συνεχιζει να το κανει τοτε ψαχνεις το θεμα της γειωσης της καμερας ...αν ειναι εφικτο μπορεις να ξεκρεμασεις την καμερα και να δεις αν κρατωντας την με το χερι η αν την κρεμασεις καπου συνεχιζει να κανει νερα..αν συνεχιζει τοτε την παιρνεις και την συνδεεις απευθειας στο καταγραφικο και την ξανακοιτας..αν το προβλημα λυθηκε το θεμα σου ειναι στα βυσματα η στο καλωδιο...
ειναι βλαβες που κι εγω εχω συναντησει και θελουν ψαξιμο...
οσον αφορα την νυχτερινη λειτουργια το αισθητηριο διαβαζει τα το επιπεδο φωτος και αφου ειναι πανω απο το οριο εναλλαγης της λειτουργιας της δεν την αλλαζει..
τα λεντ αναβουν διοτι λειτουργουν ανεξαρτητα απο το αισθητηριο μεσω μιας LDR που βρισκεται αναμεσα στα λεντ...
αν σβησεις την χελωνα θα δεις οτι θα γυρισει σε ασπρομαυρο mode

----------


## DJman

Οταν την συνδεσω με καταγραφικο (αλλα βεβαια ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι  δουλευει μια χαρα). Ρευμα φτανει μια χαρα στην ακρη της καμερας γιατι  εκανα μια voltoμετρηση. Εχω την εντυπωση (απλα θελω επιβεβαιωση) επειδη  γινετε εντονα το φαινομενο αυτο μονο τις μεσημεριανες ωρες (δηλαδη πολυ  φως) οτι φταιει ο αισθητηρας που ειναι cmos. (ακριβως διπλα της εχω μια  αλλη καμερα με ccd και δουλευει μια χαρα -βεβαια δεν βλεπει τοσο που φως  γιατι στα 3 μετρα ειναι ενας τοιχος, ενω η αλλη (cmos) κοιταει ενα  διαδρομο 10-12 μετρα)

Σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να φταινε τα καλωδια αλλα νερα κανει μονο οταν υπαρχει πολυ φως και καθολου το βραδυ.

----------


## nestoras

> Οταν την συνδεσω με καταγραφικο (αλλα βεβαια ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι  δουλευει μια χαρα). Ρευμα φτανει μια χαρα στην ακρη της καμερας γιατι  εκανα μια voltoμετρηση. Εχω την εντυπωση (απλα θελω επιβεβαιωση) επειδη  γινετε εντονα το φαινομενο αυτο μονο τις μεσημεριανες ωρες (δηλαδη πολυ  φως) οτι φταιει ο αισθητηρας που ειναι cmos. (ακριβως διπλα της εχω μια  αλλη καμερα με ccd και δουλευει μια χαρα -βεβαια δεν βλεπει τοσο που φως  γιατι στα 3 μετρα ειναι ενας τοιχος, ενω η αλλη (cmos) κοιταει ενα  διαδρομο 10-12 μετρα)
> 
> Σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να φταινε τα καλωδια αλλα νερα κανει μονο οταν υπαρχει πολυ φως και καθολου το βραδυ.



CAUTION FOR SAFE OPERATION

1...
2...
*3... Do not expose lens directly to the sunlight or dazzling object. CCD can be damaged.*
4...


Μάλλον εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα σου. Αν θέλεις άλλαξε θέσεις με την άλλη κάμερα που υποστηρίζεις ότι παίζει καλά για να δεις αν τελικά φταίει το φως.

----------


## DJman

To διαβασα και εγω αυτο.Αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εννοει directly? Γιατι directly θα πει να πεφτει πανω της ο ηλιος. Εμενα δεν πεφτει πανω ηλιος. Απλα εκει που βλεπει καμερα (σε αποσταση 5 μετρων) εχω πολυ ηλιο.

Ναι θα πρεπει να δοκιμασω να τις αλλαξω.Προτιμουσα να την αλλαξω βεβαια γιατι τις εχω φτιαξει τοσο καλα (στηριγμα μονωση και αλλα )λογω εξωτερικου χωρου που ειναι ολοκληρη βαβουρα το ξεμονταρισμα,

Τεσπα ευχαριστω για ολα παιδια!

----------


## nestoras

Από τη στιγμή που δεν είσαι τράπεζα για να πρέπει να βάλεις τα καλώδια σε μεταλλικό σωλήνα και να μην υπάρχει πρόσβαση από πουθενά (αν και ούτε στις τράπεζες δε συμβαίνει αυτό) να προτιμάς ένα στεγανό κουτάκι δίπλα από την κάμερα για τα βύσματα. Τέτοιες μικροαλλαγές με αυτό τον τρόπο θα γίνονται σε χρόνο dt. 

Αν ο ήλιος δεν την χτυπά άμεσα τότε δεν ξέρω αν θα βγάλεις ασφαλές συμπέρασμα με την αλλαγή.

----------


## DJman

Συγνωμη δεν ειχα δει οτι ειχε απαντηση το thread.Μετα απο 3,5 χρονια λοιπον απανταω :P

H καμερα τελικα ηταν προβληματική, μολις εβαλα καινουργια με την ιδια καλωδίωση και balun έπαιξε κανονικα.

Ναι τα καλωδια και το balun ειναι μεσα σε κουτακι σφραγισμενο  :Smile: 

--------------------------
Νεα ερωτηση ομως. Εχω 1 καμερα που ειναι cmos. Ειναι χωρις ir, σε εσωτερικο χωρο και το βραδυ χρησιμοποιούνται εξωτερικα IR(ir προβολεις)
για να βλεπει στο σκοταδι

Αγορασα αλλη μια ιδια απο ebay και δεν βλεπει στο σκοταδι. Μηπως ειναι ccd που δεν εχουν την ιδια ευαιασθησια των cmos?

----------


## mikemtb

Μήπως έχει ενσωματωμένο φίλτρο IR? 

via Tapatalk

----------


## DJman

Αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα(δεν λεει κατι για ir φιλτρο)
βSENSOR:  *800TVL CMOS
**3.7**mm Pinhole lens
*Power supply: 12V DC
Signal system: PAL/NTSC 
Video output: 1.0Vp-p/75Ω
Min. Illumination 0.3 Lux / F1.2
S/N Ratio More than 48dB
White Balance Auto
AGC Auto
Color/Black and White Auto
Operating temperature: -20°C to 65°C
Operating Humidity: 20 to 80 %

0-02-05-edf184e949f172d6a06dec0c2126f77c27e793cdda1b2065b37fdcc6625e34bd_full.jpg
 Μηπως ομως ειναι με το συμβολο στο πρωτο κουτακι εννοει αυτο που λες  :frown:

----------


## kostas-21

Τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα περιγραφει πιο πανω ο Χρηστος.Εγω χρησιμοοποιω και τις δυο.

----------


## DJman

> Τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα περιγραφει πιο πανω ο Χρηστος.Εγω χρησιμοοποιω και τις δυο.



Δηλαδη???

----------


## DJman

Λοιπον ανοιξα και τις 2 καμερες. Και οι 2 εχουν ενα τζαμακι ροζ(οταν το δεις στο φως). Οταν το εβγαλα απο την καινούργια  καμερα, που δεν εδειχνε στο σκοταδι, αρχισε να βλεπει αλλα σε αποχρωσεις μωβ. 

Η καινουργια πρεπει να εχει φιλτρο ir(οχι μηχανικό), αλλα η παλια τι φιλτρο εχει και μπορει και βλεπει στο σκοταδι οταν αναβουν τα εξωτερικα ir

----------

